# Avelon Tec X



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

The price almost seems too good to be true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

If I have understand right isn't Avalon arrow changed it name to Skylon ?
Or was it some other brand what they named those arrows ?


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

That’s how I understand it as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

Not sure what they were called before. Canada archery online markets them as Avalon. It’s hard to find any information on them.


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wonder how durable they are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

They’ve been replaced by the skylon Bruxx 23 but not having much luck finding reviews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhallett (Nov 28, 2012)

Avalon arrow specs can be found at archersgear.com

I am shooting Avalon Tyro carbons, great quality for the price!


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

One of my friend have Bruxx's and he's been pretty pleased how they perform.
No first hand knowledge 'cause I use Victory arrows.


----------



## dh10 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tipe said:


> One of my friend have Bruxx's and he's been pretty pleased how they perform.
> No first hand knowledge 'cause I use Victory arrows.


Where do u get your victory arrows from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

dh10 said:


> Where do u get your victory arrows from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From UK or Netherland's shops.. depending on what I need. 
https://www.alternativess.com https://archery.ixpesports.nl/
I live in Europe, Finland so I don't think it's reasonable to order there. Not shure about customs.
Lancaster or some other US shop's are probably easier, faster and cheaper for Canadians.


----------

